# My Little Boy Blue



## BirdBrained (Apr 10, 2014)

Next to his swing, Dandelion leaves are Kalani's favourite things. I've even planted some in a little pot to see if I can grow them for the birds over the winter.










"Oh no, the paparazzi, hide!"










These beads give the best head scritches.



















"Ah, that's the rub..."










He sure loves his greens. He gets parsley on the odd occasion.
​


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

So cute!! I am a bit envious of his love for greens. Sammy can really take them or leave them, and generally he isn't interested in eating them. :-/ I also love your swing!


----------



## clifff123 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Boy Blue* is soooooo handsome, thanks for posting!!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great to see your Kalani eating his veggies. I love those two pictures of him rubbing his head on the swing, he looks just so extra cute on that 3rd pic and the 5th one is pure bliss!


----------



## BirdBrained (Apr 10, 2014)

PrincipePio said:


> So cute!! I am a bit envious of his love for greens. Sammy can really take them or leave them, and generally he isn't interested in eating them. :-/ I also love your swing!


Both my birds took to greens surprisingly quickly. I haven't had luck with other coloured veggies, but I don't plan on giving up on them. I'm sure Sammy will learn to love them in time. Thanks! Kalani also loves his swing - maybe even a bit too much as he has bonded with it. 



clifff123 said:


> *Boy Blue* is soooooo handsome, thanks for posting!!


Thank you. Thanks for looking. 



aluz said:


> It's great to see your Kalani eating his veggies. I love those two pictures of him rubbing his head on the swing, he looks just so extra cute on that 3rd pic and the 5th one is pure bliss!


He does love his greens... Now to introduce some variety! He did seem to be on pure bliss scratching his head. He had some nasty pinnies there for awhile.


----------



## skastle (May 1, 2014)

He is such a gorgeous boy, I love the photo of him hiding behind his leaf


----------



## Kales (Jul 6, 2014)

I think this has to be my favorite color!


----------



## BirdBrained (Apr 10, 2014)

skastle said:


> He is such a gorgeous boy, I love the photo of him hiding behind his leaf


Thanks. 



Kales said:


> I think this has to be my favorite color!


I'm partial to his colouring too. He looks amazing under 4500k lights, it makes his feathers just sparkle.


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Love the ones on the swing. After looking at your cool pics it makes me think I should replace my rope perches. They are all faded out and I want to get swings like your too. Great pics. Thanks for sharing.*


----------



## BirdBrained (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks. He doesn't get the rope perch often so I hope it will stay in good condition for a long time. If he shows signs of trying to nibble at it I take it away. I was mostly using it outside the cage, but decided to put it back in for now. The swing was really fun and super easy to make and Kalani loves anything with beads on it so naturally he fell in love.  The swing he has right now is one that comes with a lot of cages and I just replaced the dowel with a piece of natural branch and put some beads on the wire. He loves it because he can slide the beads up and down the side.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Manda - the pictures are GREAT and the third one is my absolute favorite! Thanks for sharing them. *


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

I love the one of him hiding behind the leaf. They are really great moments you've captured. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## BirdBrained (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks! I'm glad you enjoyed looking at them.


----------

